# [SOLVED] Panasonic Viera picture size



## mohoog

Hello again: Our one year old 37" panasonic Viera TV has been working fine, until yesterday when the picture is missing the top and the bottom. No matter which form I choose: 4x3, zoom, full, just, etc., the top of the announcer's head is cut off and the bottom scroll also. I have tried through Picture>Advance settings, and the format settings on the remote, but cannot change this strange behaviour. Thought I would ask you, before I try to call Panasonic, as you have helped me so well the past.
Thanks.


----------



## mohoog

*Re: Panasonic Viera picture size*

I solved it myself: I had been trying to adjust the format through the TV remote and got nowhere. Then I studied the satellite receiver remote and saw that it had a "format" button way down at the bottom. Fiddled with that and the picture went back to normal. Someone must have pushed it by mistake. Maybe someone else will benefit from my experience. 
Cheers to all,
Mo


----------

